# Jeff City Retreat



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I am trying to find someone or maybe even a couple of people to share a room at Jeff City in March. Please let me know if you are interested so we can be making a reservation. I'm sure it will fill up quickly!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm trying to squiggle that in the budget/schedule, Redbud. Not sure yet if I'll be successful.......

(_Although_ I have a sister who lives in Jeff, so we might be able to snag a bit of floor space if I talk real nice. She's not set up for guests and such, but surely her daughters would want to see Auntie Mehl . Hmmmm, wonder if she's talking to me this year.)


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd love to go, but will have to figure it out logistically. Where's that silly website again with the classes?

I know the hotel (Super 8??) by the Perkins is really nice. And a little bit out of town so cheaper. However if we can get 4 people to split a room, that makes the price really go down. It's a 7 hour drive from me, so I'd have to plan accordingly. And I would HAVE to eat at Garfields. And Shoneys... And that chinese food place. And see the trees blooming.. I always miss the springs there.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Here's the link 

http://extension.missouri.edu/fiber/2008/

I'll have to talk to a few people and see what I can work out.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey that's the weekend of my 50th birthday! Maybe I could do this as a birthday present for myself :dance: Alright, I just got excited for a minute. I need to read about what is going on there and how much this would cost. It would be fun to get a gang going though. BTW, I get the government rate on hotels, sometimes thats pretty cheap.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I already have reservations---made last year! But I'd like to be able to recognize anyone from here if they come. Can we arrange to wear something in particular? Or meet somewhere? Maybe at meals, I could hold up a sign?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I promise to wear clothes. Is that enough?


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

FalconDance said:


> I promise to wear clothes. Is that enough?


I'm thinking you would be easier to recognize if you were the one without clothes! :rotfl:


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

My girlfriend and I go every year. If you see a big old gal with long hair and her name is Teri it will be me  I hang around Nancy Barnetts venders booth. We are in the same fiber guild together.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

After looking at the classes I then checked out all the available reservations with in a 20 mile range of Jefferson Mo. There was only one available then when I went back it was only available for one night and it was expensive. I cant believe that was ALL the available reservations maybe only the places registered with this search.

Ana now I know why you were asking about those terms


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I couldn't find anything either.  It's a 2 hour drive for me so I guess I'll just pick one day to go.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

Ok I found one and made reservations. I can always cancel them. 

Here are the details: 4 people (but only 1 king bed, would have to get cots)

Fairfield Inn on Truman Blvd (downtown) nonsmoking property. Free breakfast and free high speed internet.

252.00 for the entire weekend (Thurs, Fri, Sat.) Total is 63.00 per person for the weekend.

Let me know if you're interested in going and splitting it with me


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a cot I can bring, go ahead and count me in!!!


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

You can check in Columbia, MO, it is within driving distance of Jefferson City. Have you checked out Bed and Breakfasts? You can also email the people running the Festival and sometimes they can help. Worth a try. They are super nice folks. I think I'll wear a name patch that says: Homesteading Today. Talk to me if you see me, okay?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Ooooooo! Let me see if I can work a little magic at work, I'd also have to bribe a child.

Heather I'm assuming you would be interested in carpooling? When would you want to leave MPLS?


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Wow, I'm going to have to plan for next year, and learn how to pull our camper! As if dh would let it out of his sight  . I looked at the schedule and almost shorted out my keyboard drolling on it. I could fry my brain trying to take in all that information. Those who go, please share with us when you get home!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

By a strange twist of fate, The Shepherd's Wife & Crew, just may be coming to the Fiber Retreat. If we do, Tracy really wants to set up to offer her wares, the problem is that same weekend there is a historical thing going on in Indiana. ????coin flip time????


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

Slev, there are no more vendor booths available. Sorry.


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

well pooh then, I guess we'll head the other direction then. Would have been cool to actually meet up with some of you.


----------



## Oceanrose (Mar 25, 2005)

March, yup carpooling would be good 

I've taken off Friday that week, but could probably get Thurs off too. It's about a 7 hour drive from the Cities...


----------



## ozarkcat (Sep 8, 2004)

Ooooohhh, this is looking tempting - definitely have to go next year.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

I am going. I am leaving a day early to go to flee markets in the area. The classes I am taking is Entralac Knitting Sat morning, cont. strad Weaving sat. afternoon. And Begin Rug Hoooking sun morning. I will have the Jacob Sweater I made there and three little premi hats I made. I am a big old gal with long hair in my late 40's If you see me say hi! If you are taking classes let us know what ones you are taking


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I won't be going down until Friday morning after dropping off the kids at the bowling alley for their league. 

I am taking Lumpy Bumpy designer yarns on Friday, Basic Felting and Lye Soap Making on Saturday and Acid Dyeing for a variegated yarn on Sunday before high-tailing it home for a 4-H meeting!

Ozarkquilter, I met you at Bethel and think I may be able to recognize you again. Hope to see you there! Enjoy your classes.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I know all of you from north of Jeff City will only be thinking about getting home ASAP after the retreat but I sure wish we could manage to meet at Kingdom City for a meal or just coffee. I have a prior commitment so couldn't even come for that but it is a golden opportunity. 

Kingdom City is on US 54 at I-70. March, instead of going north on US 63, you would come up 54, past Fulton then after the visit, continue north to Mexico MO, catch 22 and get back on 63 about 25 miles north of Columbia. Moot point since I can't come even for that. Ya'll have a good time.


----------

